
A capsule of glowing E. coli will probe your gut for signs of trouble - shawndumas
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/05/this-capsule-of-glowing-e-coli-will-probe-your-gut-for-signs-of-trouble/
======
kylnew
Having experienced gut related issues recently that needed medical diagnosis I
appreciate this direction of research wholeheartedly.

------
tbarbugli
Been reading about pill based diagnosis for digestive organs for more than 10
year. Current alternative to this is incredibly invasive and painful and scary
as hell!. Is any hospital using similar non invasice technology to run
stomach/intestine checks?

~~~
ssorc
There are some, e.g. the Medtronic Smartpill for motility testing:

[http://www.medtronic.com/covidien/en-us/products/motility-
te...](http://www.medtronic.com/covidien/en-us/products/motility-
testing/smartpill-motility-testing-system.html)

------
unixhero
Why would I want to put E.Coli into my digestive system?

~~~
carlmr
Most strains aren't harmful. You already have buttloads (pun intended) in your
digestive system. It even produces Vitamin K for you.

